# Hornkraut/Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??



## xXNer0Xx (27. Jan. 2014)

Hallo Leute ,


Ich würde gerne mal wissen ob das Klappen würde im Frühling erst mal schön im beheizten Wasser die Pflanzen zu vermehren ( hochzuziehen ) mit sie schön wachsen und ich sie vermehren kann.



Gruß Sven


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*

Hi Sven,

das bringt nix. 
Ein Großteil der Pflanzen wird in warmen Wasser wegen Nahrungs-/Lichtmangel vergeilen und zerfallen und die im Becken gebildeten Neutriebe sind so empfindlich das sie beim Kontakt mit dem ungewohnten Lichtspektrum beim ausquartieren sofort nen Sonnenbrand bekommen werden
Die Vermehrung betreibt man bei __ Hornblatt und Wasserpest besser im Teich. April/Mai fängt das Zeug auch von ganz alleine an wieder zu wuchern

MfG Frank


----------



## xXNer0Xx (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> das bringt nix.
> Ein Großteil der Pflanzen wird im warmen Aquariumwasser wegen Nahrungs-/Lichtmangel vergeilen und zerfallen und die im Becken gebildeten Neutriebe sind so empfindlich das sie beim Kontakt mit dem ungewohnten Lichtspektrum beim ausquartieren sofort nen Sonnenbrand bekommen werden
> ...



Hey, 


Dankeschön,  also bringt es nix dann kann ich mir das Geld auch sparen


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*

Ich hab etwas von meinem Hornkraut im Herbst aus dem Teich geangelt und ins Aquarium gesetzt. Nun sind die Pflanzen von ganz dichtem Bewuchs zu total lichtem bewuchs gewechselt, aber wuchern tun sie immer noch.
Wenn sie Im Winter unten am Boden in 60 cm liegen und dadrüber auch noch eine Schicht mit Eis und Schnee ist, dann müßten sie doch auch im Frühjahr einen Sonnenbrand bekommen  

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*



troll20 schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas von meinem Hornkraut im Herbst aus dem Teich geangelt und ins Aquarium gesetzt. Nun sind die Pflanzen von ganz dichtem Bewuchs zu total lichtem bewuchs gewechselt, aber wuchern tun sie immer noch.
> Wenn sie Im Winter unten am Boden in 60 cm liegen und dadrüber auch noch eine Schicht mit Eis und Schnee ist, dann müßten sie doch auch im Frühjahr einen Sonnenbrand bekommen
> 
> LG René



Hi Rene,

das sehr licht werden ist ein Zeichen von Geilwuchs, die Internodien strecken sich dann unnäturlich  - je wärmer das Wasser umso mehr die tropischen Formen des __ Hornblatt bleiben selbst in 24 Grad warmen Wasser dicht beblättert - behalten ihre sehr dicht beieinander stehende Internodien (Blattknoten)

im Gartenteich machen die Hibernakel aber eine Ruhephase durch und wachsen wärend der "Dämmerzeit" nicht, sie beginnen damit erst wieder dann wenn sich das Wasser durch die zunehmende Lichtmenge langsam erwärmt. Die neuen Triebe bekommen dann die zunehmende Lichtmenge von Anfang an mit und passen sich leicht dran an

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*

Danke Frank, wieder was gelernt, jetzt heißt es nur abspeichern 

LG René


----------



## Limnos (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*

Ich habe schon öfters Wasserpflanzen aus den Wintergarten "ausgewildert". Dazu stelle ich Pflanzen, egal ob Topf-  oder Wasserpflanze erst mal nach draußen in den Dauerschatten. Am besten noch, wenn mehrere Tage bedeckter Himmel zu erwarten ist. Danach kommen sie an den vorgesehenen Platz. Im März lasse ich sie 3 Tage im Schatten, ab April 4 und ab Mai 5 Tage. Das hat sich fast immer als ausreichend erwiesen. Mehr Probleme hatte ich, wenn ich im Herbst nicht winterharte Wasserpflanzen auf dem Aquarium überwintern wollte. Hier gab es meistens einen starken Rückgang oder Totalverlust. Vor allem bei Eichhornia.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*

Ich hab auch __ Hornblatt im Aquarium. Nun ja,die Koibabies mögen es sehr, grummel. 
Ansonsten ist es von dicht und dunkelgrün zu licht und hellgrün mutiert. 
Allerdings wollte ich es auch nicht vermehren sondern den Fischies nur was Grünes bieten. 
Die eingesetzte Babyseerose sieht aber zweifelsohne besser aus. Auch wenn Ihre Blätter es bisher nicht geschafft haben an die Oberfläche zu gelangen. 

Mandy


----------



## Chris.K (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Hornkraut/ Wasserpest etc im Aquarium ??*

Ich überwinter Hornkraut und Wasserpest im Aquarium. Bisher hat es immer gut geklappt. Im Frühjahr werden die Pflanzen aus den Aquarien langsam wieder nach draußen gewöhnt. Das klappt ganz gut. Meistens hab ich schon Ende des Frühjahrs einen schönen Bestand im Teich.


----------

